# Wärmeberechnung bei Schaltschränken



## leo (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Wärmeberechnung von Schaltschränken, oder kennt einen Link mit entsprechenden Formeln? Habe hier einen 1800x1200x500mm Schrank mit insgesamt ca. 200W Verlustwärme. Der
Kunde möchte jetzt eine Berechnung als Nachweis, das kein Klimagerät erforderlich ist.

Gruß, Leo


----------



## leo (27 Oktober 2006)

Habe schon etwas gefunden. Falls es jemand brauchen kann:
http://www.haewa.de/index.php?id=116&L=0

Gruß, Leo


----------



## dresel (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

von Rittal gibt es eine Software zur Dimensionierung von Schaltschrankkühlsystemen. Habe zwar selbst noch keine Erfahrungen damit, habe aber gehört das sie ganz gut funktionieren soll. Gibt es als 30-Tage-testversion auf der Homepage zum downloaden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## plc_tippser (27 Oktober 2006)

leo schrieb:


> Habe schon etwas gefunden. Falls es jemand brauchen kann:
> http://www.haewa.de/index.php?id=116&L=0
> 
> Gruß, Leo


 

Ist das eine freie Vollversion?

Das von Rittal finde ich schlecht, viel zu sehr an Komponenten gebunden. Ich habe mir mal etwas selber in Excel geschrieben, dass war besser zu händeln als das Ritherm.

pt


----------



## rudikubier (11 Oktober 2019)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ist das eine freie Vollversion?
> 
> Das von Rittal finde ich schlecht, viel zu sehr an Komponenten gebunden. Ich habe mir mal etwas selber in Excel geschrieben, dass war besser zu händeln als das Ritherm.
> 
> pt



Ich würde dieses Ecxel sheet zu gerne einmal haben ?
Ich sollte die verlust und wärme leistung in schaltschränken berechnen! 
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Captain Future (11 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Rudi

Wir stellen Ihnen unseren einfach bedienbaren​*Indoor-Klimarechner *gerne *GRATIS* zur Verfügung!

Du must dich nur anmelden..... keine Angst damit kaufst du keinen Kühlschrank....:lol::lol:
So sieht die Excel-Vorlage aus:

Anhang anzeigen 47362


https://www.mbi-gmbh.de/service-und-support/#klimarechner


​


----------



## rudikubier (13 Oktober 2019)

*Mercy, aber das ist noch nicht das ursprungsproblem!?*

Hallo Captain Future.
Danke Dir recht herzlich für die nette Antwort, auf die von mir eventuel falsch formulierte Frage.
Ich stehe da etwas auf dem Schlauch! 
Ich habe eine menge Bauteile im Schrank verteilt.
Norm nochmalwas erlangt ja das ich die verlustleistungen der Bautele errechne.
Also Bauteil a das an der 24 V DC versorgung hängt hat die werte:
24 VDC 1 A das wÃ¤ren nach der formel P = U*I  ja 24 v* 1 a = 24 W und bei 24,9 V ~ 24,9 V * 1A = 24,9W
Das ist ja nur der fall bei gleichstrom? 
Wie ist das bei wechselstrom?  und 3 Phasen? 
Wie berechnet sich dann ein netzfilter? 400 v 30 A +15 /- 10 % ?
Sind es dann 400 v AC* 30 A = 12000 w
oder eher      400 v AC* ( 3 * 30 A) =36000 w

Der kollege hatte Notizen gemacht wonach er Pw = Pn *(In/Iw)

Wie muss ich den nun Rechnen? 
Stromschine 630 A die mit nur 546 A benutzt wird.
Da kann ich ja nicht den nenn wert nehmen sondern sollte den realwert nehmen also die 400 v 546 a.
Jedes bauteil mit höchst und niedrigstwert rechnen.
Aber welche rechenart?
Welche Formel? 

Schönen Sonntagabend
gruÃŸ Rudi



Captain Future schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi
> 
> Wir stellen Ihnen unseren einfach bedienbaren​*Indoor-Klimarechner *gerne *GRATIS* zur VerfÃ¼gung!
> 
> ...


----------



## Plan_B (13 Oktober 2019)

Du berücksichtigst aber schon die *Verlust*leistung?
Für die meisten Bauteile ist Pv entweder direkt angegeben oder aus Tabellen entnehmbar.
Deine Analyse für den Netzfilter lässt mich schon zweifeln. Gerade beim Netzfilter darfst du nicht mit U sondern mit delta U rechnen (dem Spannungsfall über dem Filter bei Nennlast). Der Netzfilter würde 400V delta U wohl eh nur mit einer Rauchwolke quittieren.


----------



## rudikubier (13 Oktober 2019)

*Ja die zweifel sind nicht zu unrecht gegeben.*

Guten Abend Andy.

Ja in der Tat bin ich bei den berechnungen "Frischling" 
Ich bin Inbetriebnehmer, Servicetechniker, Software Programierer, Troubleshooter, Supervisor & Allrounder.
Nur die Berechnungen für dei Anlagen sind mir sehr fremd.
Durch die Erkrankung eines Kollegen muss ich desen Projekte nun umsetzen.
Ich versuche mich damit auseinanderzusetzen, nur ist mir der richtige rechenweg nicht ganz klar.
Wie gesagt er hat einige berechnungen nach dem schema P=U*R gemacht, jedoch habe ich eine anmerkung gefunden die besagt das der Schaltschrank nicht ganz korekt berechnet ist, da er mit den 630 A gerechnet wurde.
In den notizen lass ich 
Pv = I²*Rin
und 
Pb = Pv*( Ib/ Iv)²

Nun kann ich nichts damit anfangen!
Egal wie ich es rechne komme ich nicht auf die werte die mein kollege ermitelt hatte.

Wie ist es den zu rechnen? 
Gruß Rudi 



andy_ schrieb:


> Du berücksichtigst aber schon die *Verlust*leistung?
> Für die meisten Bauteile ist Pv entweder direkt angegeben oder aus Tabellen entnehmbar.
> Deine Analyse für den Netzfilter lässt mich schon zweifeln. Gerade beim Netzfilter darfst du nicht mit U sondern mit delta U rechnen (dem Spannungsfall über dem Filter bei Nennlast). Der Netzfilter würde 400V delta U wohl eh nur mit einer Rauchwolke quittieren.


----------



## Captain Future (13 Oktober 2019)

Die Verlustleistung entnehmen wie den Angaben der Hersteller.
Da rechnet keiner mehr nach Formeln.

Morgen stelle ich mal ein paar Angaben von Siemens ein.... für einfache Sachen wie Koppelrelais usw. gibt es Schätzwerte.
Wichtig sind die großen Sachen wie Umrichter, Softstarter, Transformatoren usw. hier kommen die Angaben vom Hersteller.

gruß


----------



## Captain Future (13 Oktober 2019)

Von Siemens gibt es auch ein Tool SIMARIS therm 2.5
Alles alleine berechnen ist sehr Aufwändig und die Fehlerquote recht hoch.
Und bei einigen Geräten muß man einfach Angaben vom Hersteller haben sonst wird das nichts mit der Berechnung.

Hier mal ein Link von Rittal für Stromschienen..  https://www.rittal.com/imf/none/3_683/


----------



## electronics1 (14 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leo,
wir waren mit dem Rittal-Tool (RiTherm) auch nicht  wirklich zufrieden. Eigene Geräte hinzufügen gibt meistens Probleme (mit  der Gerätegruppe/Untergruppe etc.).
Hab mit ein Excel gebastelt, mit  den richtigen Formeln. Anzahl Anreihschränke, Wandschrank,  Schrankgrößen etc - alles wählbar wie in RiTherm. Nur der Klimagerät-Typ  wird nicht vorgeschlagen. Die nötige Kühlleistung wird aber berechnet.  Klimagerät kannst Du ja danach selber auswählen.
Geräteliste kann bei Bedarf auch jederzeit ganz simpel erweitert werden.
Deckblatt  ist für Kundendaten und Schaltschrankdimensionen, und das zweite Blatt  ist für die Komponentenauswahl (30k Zeilen sind verwendbar, das sollte  reichen). Am Schluß dann alle nicht verwendeten Geräte ausblenden  (grüner Button), die aktuelle Geräteliste mitsamt dem ausgefüllten  ersten Blatt dann unter neuem Namen speichern oder z. B. als PDF  drucken, und ab in die Doku damit.


Anhang anzeigen Berechnung Schaltschrankkühlung v1.3.zip


MfG,
Chris


----------



## Captain Future (14 Oktober 2019)

Das sind mal so Daumenwerte falls man keine Angaben findet oder schnell was Überschlagen muß. 

Anhang anzeigen 47376


----------

